# Seerosen?



## nikyo (26. Apr. 2007)

Hallo liebe Seerosenprofis
Das schöne Wetter läßt die Seerosen ordentlich sprießen. Leider sind die Blätter meiner Seerosen rotbraun (wie bei Blutbuchen) statt knackig salatgrün. Ist das normal oder muß ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen? Kann man irgendwas unternehmen, dass es den Jungs was besser geht?
Wie lange hält so ein Seerosenblatt eigentlich?
Ich hab keine Ahnung, könnt ihr mir helfen?  

Sommerlicher Gruß von Nikyo


----------



## katja (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

hallo nikyo, willkommen hier!!

du bist zwar mit mir an keinen botaniker gekommen, aber meine seerosen machen auch erst diese roten blätter. im laufe der zeit "oben" werden sie dann grün (zumindest meine, vielleicht gibts ja auch rotbleibende arten  ). einen zeitraum kann ich dir nicht nennen, der letzte sommer ist schon ne weile her   die lebensdauer von einem blatt würde ich auf ein paar wochen datieren. aber selbst wenn es sich verabschiedet (verfärbt), keine panik, es kommen immer neue nach  

bestimmt melden sich aber noch experten, die wirklich ahnung haben. mein beitrag erst mal zu deiner beruhigung!


----------



## nihoeda (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

_HALLI Hallöschen 

war gerade mal bei meiner pflanze schauen 
bei ihr sind die blätter auch so rotbraun !_


----------



## nikyo (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

Danke Katja, das beruhigt mich


----------



## gabi (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

Hi,

Katja hat genau recht. Die Seerosenblätter werden erst an der Wasseroberfläche langsam grün.
Es gibt auch Sorten mit zweifarbigen Blättern. Annett hat, glaub ich, so eine schonmal im Forum vorgestellt.

Meine sehen aktuell so aus.


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

Hallo Nikyo,

also meine "große rote" Seerose hat derzeit auch nur rötlich-braune Blätter zu bieten. Der Rest sitzt noch im tiefen Wasser und wartet auf Wärme oder Licht.

@Gabi
Meintest Du die hier Foto  oder die tropische?  Foto 

Bei beiden verschwinden die schönen Zeichnungen mit der Zeit.
Gerade gelbblütige Seerosen sollen sehr oft "bunte" Blätter besitzen.
Der Kracher bezüglich Blattfärbung soll allerdings 'Arc-en-Cièl' sein.


> Seerose ‘Arc-en-cièl’
> 
> (J.B. Marliac 1901) Diese alte Sorte von Marliac ist in den USA leichter zu finden als bei uns in Europa. Übersetzt bedeutet der Name 'Regenbogen' - allerdings bezieht er sich nicht auf die Blüte, sondern auf die Blätter. Genau das dürfte das Problem der Sorte sein: in Europa gilt die Blüte alles und die Blätter nichts, dabei sind die Blätter doch viel länger zu sehen als die Blüte! Es sind wunderschön gefärbte Blätter in Olivgrün mit einer Zeichnung in Gelb, Creme, Rosa und Rot. Manchmal ist ein Blatt auch zur Hälfte oder mehr in Rosa. Die Blüte ist am ersten Tag ein ganz blasses Rosa, das am nächsten Tag zu einem fast reinen Weiß wird. Geeignet für mittlere bis große Teiche.


Quelle

Mit der liebäugle ich seit Jahren.


----------



## Eugen (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

hallo Annett,
die möcht ich auch haben.
mal Werner anfunken werd.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

Hallo Eugen,

ich muss leider sparen - andere Sachen gehen erstmal vor.  

Aber irgendwann hol ich sie mir auch noch!


----------



## Eugen (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

Hi Annett,
Werner hat mir zurückgemailt, er hat sie vorrätig  
Hab sie gleich mal bestellt. Sie soll schon in der nächsten Woche verschickt werden.
Werde dir berichten und den Mund wässrig machen  

Gruß, Eugen
der leider nicht zum TT kommen kann


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

Hallo Eugen,

ich hoffe, wir/ich bekomme(n) wenigstens mal ein Foto von ihr zu sehen.
Wäre auch gleich noch was für die Pflanzendatenbank. 


P.S.: Schade, dass Du nicht kommen kannst.


----------



## Eugen (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

Hm, ich hab da Burzzeltag und meine Mädels haben mich schon verplant  
Meine ganzen Seerosenableger haben den "Winter" prächtig überstanden und schieben schon die ersten Blüten hoch.
Im Teich ist kein Platz mehr und in den Kübeln will ich sie auch nicht lassen.
Muss jetzt wohl nen Seerosenteich bauen  

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Eugen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

Hi Annett,
die Seerose ist eingetroffen. (am 28.4. bestellt, also keine 14 Tage Lieferzeit  )
Wenn ich heut abend heimkomm, wird sie gleich unter Wasser gesetzt. Jetzt lagert sie im Labor.  
Bin richtig gespannt, wie die Blätter sich entwickeln.

Gruß  Eugen

PS. Langsam ist es an der Zeit einen eigenen Seerosenteich zu bauen. Ich weiss nur noch nicht genau wie und wohin.  
Mit all den Ablegern sind es jetzt 10 Stück.


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Seerosen?*

Hallo Eugen.

1 
Ich bin auch gespannt!!
Klingt nach nem interessanten Projekt - Dein Seerosenteich. 

Stell doch mal Fotos oder ne Skizze ein....


----------

